# Which is best one......



## PheekaJabal (Sep 5, 2013)

I have an idea to have visit Australia...
But, do not know about Australia a lot...
Can anyone tell me how to find a cheap place to stay????
I have heard Melbourne is the best option to stay there...!
Please suggest me the best option....
Thanks in advance...

Click Here for Business Help


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Sydney would be mpst expensive. Melbourne is relatively cheap. And more cheaper the further away from the main cities


----------



## BruceChung (Oct 19, 2013)

Melbourne is a good place to stay, but Sydney is a good place for fun.


----------



## paddy445 (Oct 24, 2013)

ozzy said:


> Sydney would be mpst expensive. Melbourne is relatively cheap. And more cheaper the further away from the main cities


Hii Ozzy,
Hi my name is Pardeep., and I am looking forward to apply study Visa to Australia ,, I want some advice regarding living costs and other things,,, I hope you will help me regarding this


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi Pardeep...what would u like to know and i will try my best. I have only lived in sydney so cant comment on other states.
I dont know much about study visas...do u have to rely on your own money or are u allowed to work? Some jobs would be above minimum wage so they are decent pays. Will u be sharing a house?.most rents will be weekly.


----------



## paddy445 (Oct 24, 2013)

ozzy said:


> Hi Pardeep...what would u like to know and i will try my best. I have only lived in sydney so cant comment on other states.
> I dont know much about study visas...do u have to rely on your own money or are u allowed to work? Some jobs would be above minimum wage so they are decent pays. Will u be sharing a house?.most rents will be weekly.


Hi,
Thanks for the reply.. As I told earlier I wanna apply for study Visa so I would be allowed to work for 20 hours a week during my studies...actually my fee will be $ 9-10000 per semester...as you told u lived in sydney ,, but I was thinking to apply for Melbourne or Perth.. so just wanna know that how much we can earn in Part time jobs and how much will be the living cost including everything per month.. any rough Idea ... and I am new here so don't know much about this site that how to use it.. So if possible you can also reply on my FB ID.. its [email protected].. Because it will be easy for me check ur notification there


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry i would rather reply on here as dont want people on here knowing my name etc...if u go to seek.com.au u can see what types of jobs are available and how much they pay..there are always jobs in local newspapers too


----------

